# If you know ...



## Mrs B (2 February 2018)

... of a show jumper of the kind of age ready to step down the levels while helping a talented, successful, quiet young rider step up from ponies please PM me. 

5* plus home assured in the South West. 

And I promise I won't let H bite 'em ...


----------

